
In Defense of Utility-First CSS - cgarvis
https://frontstuff.io/in-defense-of-utility-first-css
======
HelloNurse
Particularly weak: the example about "cards" where the author refuses to do
the right thing (splitting the card class into three or four variants,
possibly with "utility" classes that add different ribbons to the common card
style) because it would be a "refactor" (never heard about search & replace
tools and/or using templates to avoid manual editing?), and she prefers to use
convoluted tricks in order to complain that the card has become a "fragile
base class".

